# FINALLY Got a Job!!



## Smallcrafter (Aug 27, 2012)

As some of you know my wife and I have been struggling for almost the last four months living on her 800.00 per month Social Security check along with food stamps and some financial assistance. Well, great news…I landed a job and start Monday! This is truly a Gift and an answer to our prayers. The money is OK, it's work that I have a lot of experience at (call center customer service rep) and I start tomorrow. Plus it's just a fifteen minute drive from the house! Needless to say, I'll be ordering some new tools when I get a couple of paychecks in. Given the state of the economy here in the States, guys my age don't get hired, they get retired so this is a BIG relief for my wife and I. Now, where did I put that hand tool wish list?


----------



## RibsBrisket4me (Jul 17, 2011)

HUGE CONGRATS TO YOU!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## DeputyDawg (Jul 18, 2007)

It's always good news to here news like this. Congratilations and enjoy your new freedom. And just in time for winter.


----------

